# bittorent



## roxanne (Sep 10, 2009)

Is there any help page for this package "py25-bitTorrent-core" ?


----------



## sverreh (Sep 10, 2009)

Try this to see if there is any documentation installed:

```
pkg_info -xL  py25-bitTorrent-core| grep -E 'man|doc|help'
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 10, 2009)

According to the Makefile. this port actually installs

```
${.CURDIR}/../py-bittornado
```

In that port's pkg-plist there are these:


```
%%PORTDOCS%%%%DOCSDIR%%/BUILD.windows.txt
%%PORTDOCS%%%%DOCSDIR%%/FAQ.txt
%%PORTDOCS%%%%DOCSDIR%%/IMPORTANT-multitracker-readme.txt
%%PORTDOCS%%%%DOCSDIR%%/INSTALL.unix.txt
%%PORTDOCS%%%%DOCSDIR%%/LICENSE.txt
%%PORTDOCS%%%%DOCSDIR%%/README-Psyco.txt
%%PORTDOCS%%%%DOCSDIR%%/README.txt
%%PORTDOCS%%%%DOCSDIR%%/credits.txt
%%PORTDOCS%%%%DOCSDIR%%/multitracker-spec.txt
%%PORTDOCS%%%%DOCSDIR%%/test_multitracker_README.txt
%%PORTDOCS%%%%DOCSDIR%%/webseed-spec.txt
%%PORTEXAMPLES%%%%EXAMPLESDIR%%/bittornado.sh.sample
```

They should be under /usr/local/share/py-bittornado or /usr/local/share/doc/py-bittornado somewhere, and the shell script sample under /usr/local/share/examples.


----------

